# Jay Peak  Sat Jan 23



## neon (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice snow overall at Jay.  Glades open, deep troughs and some obstructions but decent.<br>JFK, Kitzbeuhl and I'm sure others were nice soft bumps and lots of lines to pick.<br>No crowds !<br>True NE big skiing.  Needs another 6 to 12 for next wkend<br>Dana


----------

